# Tricks for Jugging? Need Help



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I have been a trotliner from way back since my dad showed me the ropes back long ago, I just latly got into jugging, I have made me some flagging jugs the whole nine yards, my question is what are the tricks to catching more fish, I watch my jugs get pulled around, go under, but only catch not even have of them, My hooks are razor sharp, what else am I missing? Thanks


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

What kind of hooks are you using?


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I use Kahle hooks.......


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

We use circle hooks. I don't know if it makes a difference or not. We always sharpen them, even fresh out of the package. It took us some time to get the hang of it. Just keep at it and you will start seeing more fish in the boat.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I will try some, It's getting addicting, jugging, I only have made 8 but what a blast watching them take off or stay down for a minute, I do put some fish in boat but loose alot more then catch is the only reason i was asking.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

For whatever reason when we started jugging we would catch 2 or 3. Then it was 6 or 8. Next thing you know it was 15-20. I think the circle hooks help. We also run about 30-40 flagging jugs.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Do ya'll use any weight on line of do ya'll just free line them? I do both, with some being caught on both no more on one or the other. The deepest i fish is about 6 feet.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

All of ours have a weight. We fish some anchored and some just floating. We catch about the same on both.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Go to Eagle Claw Laser Sharp circle hooks. I use model L-198F in 5/0 size.
I buy mine online from www.jannsnetcraft.com. They are about $9.00 or so for a box of 50. Academy and Bass Pro get nearly $4.00 for a pack of six.
Gator gar and Shadslinger tell me not to bunch up the bait on the hook. Just to hook through the bait one time. You want a circle hook to go in the fishes mouth and then pull free of the bait as it tries to swallow the bait. As the line comes tight the hook will catch and dig in on the corner of the mouth. 90% percent of the catches will be in the corner of the lip. When the Japanese invented this hook their test proved 38% more hook ups with the circle or octopus hook than any other type when used on their long lines for tuna and sword fish.
You never set a circle hook. Just apply pressure. If it is in the fishes closed mouth he is a caught rascal.
If you are loosing baits with a circle hook it normally means that the fish are too small to get the whole bait in their mouth. Reduce the bait size and you catches should increase.
Just a word of caution. Read up on the TP&W regs on gear tags, number of jugs and number of hooks per jug.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Go to Eagle Claw Laser Sharp circle hooks. I use model L-198F in 5/0 size.
> I buy mine online from www.jannsnetcraft.com. They are about $9.00 or so for a box of 50. Academy and Bass Pro get nearly $4.00 for a pack of six.
> Gator gar and Shadslinger tell me not to bunch up the bait on the hook. Just to hook through the bait one time. You want a circle hook to go in the fishes mouth and then pull free of the bait as it tries to swallow the bait. As the line comes tight the hook will catch and dig in on the corner of the mouth. 90% percent of the catches will be in the corner of the lip. When the Japanese invented this hook their test proved 38% more hook ups with the circle or octopus hook than any other type when used on their long lines for tuna and sword fish.
> You never set a circle hook. Just apply pressure. If it is in the fishes closed mouth he is a caught rascal.
> ...


SB is this hook a special order could'nt find it in their catalog


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fishnnutt, I just got my new Jann's catolog today. I do not see the L-198 F listed this year. Only the L-197 and L-702. Also nothing larger than 5/0. The L-197 is an off set point not a straight circle. Plus only 40 to the pack.
Well I guess I'll start looking for another sourse since the L-198-F is perfect for me.
If you find a source at a reasonable price please PM. I'll do the same for you. 
Thanks. Jerold.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

number 5 circle hook is my hook..........i order a 50 pk from 
www.discounttackleoutlet.com


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Magnolia said:


> number 5 circle hook is my hook..........i order a 50 pk from
> www.discounttackleoutlet.com


Thanks, thats a good price on the 100 packs. Might have some problems with rust even in fresh water but at that price and the way I loose them it won't make much difference.


----------



## Bigbobdallas (Dec 17, 2009)

*hook*

Couldnt find the hook 198 found a 197 is that the same one from the catalogue I went to site and that is all I could find


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fish my floating jugs with no weight an 5/0 circle hooks. Also, don't use too big of a peice of bait. The point of the circle hook always has to be exposed. Big enough gap for the size fish you are after.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I float some but anchor them over night. I like to anchor them on the edge of channels or flats off the main channels. The L197 WORKS great.


----------



## Bigbobdallas (Dec 17, 2009)

*Found L-198F*

I checked online and you can find them at 
www.fishingworld.com/*brannansbass*


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

hey you circle hook guys, What is better, straight circle or offset? Some guys I have seen bend the circle hooks so that the point is a bit offset.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Offset gives a more sure hookup, like Tru Turn hooks...somehow it helps the point of the hook to find its mark when the fish turns to swim away after swallowing the bait, and it hooks itself. I sometimes use the silver Eagle Claw (I believe) 4/0 or 5/0 circles you can buy at Walmart, but after having a 4/0 get bent out straight on an overnight jug, I mostly use 11/0 steel hooks from Academy. I think about $10 or so for a 50 pack, and they don't really rust and won't bend out straight unless you've got a serious monster on the line. Plus it helps that the really little fish don't get hooked up much on the bigger hooks and you don't have to mess with getting them back off. This big hook is great for 2 lbs + fish


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

When I switched the hooks on my jugs to 5/0 circle my hook ratio tripled.


----------



## Mako 21 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not a pro at it, but what seems to work best for me is light line (I think it's #12 trotline string) 4-2/0 Mustad kahle hooks per line with a #1 swivel attached to each hook (attach the swivel to the main line via a 2"-3" tag line). I use a barrel swivel where the main line attaches to the float (which is a swimming pool noodle about 18" long) I do use homemade weights about 12 oz. 
I


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Those L198F circle hooks are about the best thing going for juglines. There is not much better expect for maybe Daiichi Circle Chunk Light or Mustad Ultra Demon Circles but those get pretty costly for jugline hooks.

There used to be a place called captain hooks or something like that that sold the Eagle Claw L198F super cheap online, you might check that out.


----------



## menefreghista (Sep 5, 2006)

******* said:


> Those L198F circle hooks are about the best thing going for juglines. There is not much better expect for maybe Daiichi Circle Chunk Light or Mustad Ultra Demon Circles but those get pretty costly for jugline hooks.
> 
> There used to be a place called captain hooks or something like that that sold the Eagle Claw L198F super cheap online, you might check that out.


Darn it, I thought I was the only one here buying my tackle from Capt Hook:fishy:

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=home

Great place, but shipping can be slow. So buy 2 of everything


----------

